# Sony Vegas 9.0 AVI



## ~Waffles~ (Aug 23, 2009)

Greetings everyone,
I've been having some serious issues with Sony Vegas 9.0. Point blank, it refuses to read avi files. Audio comes in fine, however. I have researched as far and wide as I can, I have tried seeing the codecs installed through G-Spot and have confirmed that the media I am using has all the codecs. I have also installed additional programs like Morgan's M-JPEG Codec, nothing works. In fact, the media by itself can be read by most everything else, BUT Sony Vegas. I can view the video on any one of my many media players. Sony Vegas, however, cannot read the video portion of the file.

This is what happens...I make a video using Camstudio (lossless codec), and import it into Sony Vegas. It produces the audio and doesn't produce the video. It doesn't even give an error message that I can refer to in a search engine. It just fails...HARD. So yeah, VirtualDub can read the file just fine, whats the deal?
I don't want to give up on Sony Vegas because it has many of the features I enjoy using, but I'll have to scrap it if it can't do something as simple as read avi files. Thank you for any and all help, it is appreciated!

(Oh and WMM can't read the video file either, if that helps.Though WMM is useless anyways...)


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

About gspot: it isn't perfect at detecting whether codecs are properly installed in windows, so don't count entirely on it for that. (it's great at detecting what codec a file uses though)

About camstudio lossless codec: under options, video options, configure, it lets you adjust the settings of the codec. I had errors with gzip-compressed with the current version (got an error message while capturing too). I set it to lzo to avoid that problem (notice it says use lzo for capture). I could be wrong on this, but when I used an earlier version (can't recall which one it was, it might have been 2 years ago) the gzip did work - could have been luck, could have been capture area (multiple of 4 or 8 or 16) i don't remember.

it would also help if you reported the specs of the AVI files that won't import in vegas.
container, video codec, and audio codec. in particular mention if gspot says anything about corrupt AVI header. And also state which decoder(s) you're using for that codec (standalone codec, part of a codec pack, or something else).


----------



## ~Waffles~ (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you for your reply, Blah789. I am unsure what you are referring to when you say "Gzip", but I will post the results of what Gspot has to say:

Video:
Codec (FourCC):CSCD (states codec is installed)
Name: Unknown

Bitrate: 18999 kb/s
FPS: 20.000
X:Y:800x600 (1.33:1) [=4:3]

Stream Type /Interleave

TYpe: Avi

IMRR: n.s

I/L: Not Supported

Renders as:

Video Source Type : 4cc: CSCD

Also I downloaded a codec pack known as Shark007, with the 64-bit upgrade. So I should have all available Codecs installed. I found a way to work around my problem, but its a terrible solution. I used VirtualDub to render the video as AVI, just playing around with it actually...and while the video expanded to 1000X it's original size. Sony Vegas did recognize it. Though this is a terrible way to workaround this problem as now I have massive files engorging themselves on my hard drive space. I do have a TB but this could add up :/.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

In camstudio, go to options, video options
you do have the camstudio lossless codec selected right? if so, click on configure.
you should see the two options gzip or lzo. I think gzip doesn't work in capture mode.
In virtualdub you probably decompressed it all (by default virtualdub saves as uncompressed unless you click video, compression, and pick a codec) that's why it's so huge. pick camstudio again. perhaps in editing mode gzip will work.


----------



## ~Waffles~ (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, I decided to give the Gzip thing a try, and while it seemed like it would work. Camstudio came up with several error messages, something about media data playing (stopaudiorecording)(wave in close) audio buffers still in queue. Error recording avi file using current compressor (use default compressor?) which brings me back to microsoft video thing. So yeah Gzip isn't working for me, I tried troubleshooting on my end but to no avail. Thanks for all the help though man, at least I am getting somewhere. Well...*ahem*...the feeling motion is there at least. I may just be stuck in an eddy or perhaps a small whirlpool lol.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

the "error recording avi file using current compressor - use default compressor" is definitely the gzip problem. i remember it went away when i went to lzo. microsoft video 1 is an AWFUL codec by today's standards. it's there for legacy reason, but i wouldn't encode in it.
as for audio perhaps use a different codec? i don't know, I don't record audio on my screen demos. I'd have to test it. For testing try these: pcm (uncompressed) audio, different audio source (wave, line in, mic, whatever other settings there are), and finally no audio at all.


----------



## ~Waffles~ (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, as I can't use Gzip as it won't even record with that specific configuration. I'll have to try something else. The audio comes in fine though and is recognized by Sony Vegas just fine as well, so I don't think I need to do anything with the audio. That being said I have it set to PCM, and microphone was disabled (for now).


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you saying vegas won't recognize lzo-camstudio-codec avi's either?
if that then I'm stumped! try a different codec then I guess (try huffyuv if you're looking for a lossless codec)


----------



## ~Waffles~ (Aug 23, 2009)

blah789 said:


> Are you saying vegas won't recognize lzo-camstudio-codec avi's either?
> if that then I'm stumped! try a different codec then I guess (try huffyuv if you're looking for a lossless codec)


No, I was originally using the IZO option when Sony Vegas refused to recognize the video. I tried using GZIP at the suggestion, but Camstudio refused to record with it citing the error messages I posted above. I'm not sure about using huffyluv, as I am leery on using what appears to me to be old codecs. I suppose I could give it a try, but I'm not expecting much from it XP.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Huffyuv isn't super-new, but it's really really fast (and low on processor usage).
If you're looking for newer lossless codecs, try out MSU lossless or YULS. I haven't tried them out.

P.S: nothing major: it's LZO, not IZO
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lempel-Ziv-Oberhumer
obviously there's a good reason why they used an acronym instead of the full name.

As for directly reading your LZO-encoded camstudio videos in Vegas, I only know of one other decoder, and it's the one in ffdshow-tryouts. It's a bit cumbersome to install, but here are the steps. Get ffdshow-tryouts. Install it. Make sure VFW module is checked. Uncheck everything when you get to the page where you pick the audio and video codecs. When you're done, go to your start menu, go to ffdshow, video decoder configuration. On the left pane, select codecs. On the right find the entry for CamStudio, and for decoder pick libavcodec. Then go to the start menu again, ffdshow, VFW configuration. Go to the decoder tab. Pick codecs on the left pane, find Camstudio again and set it to libavcodec.
I have you check it in two places, because one decoder's for DirectShow, and the other's for VfW (Video for Windows). With enough luck, one of them will work. Don't forget to click apply in both.


----------



## reygato (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry OT hear you are having Problems. 
I cannot understand what all the hype and everything is about Sony Vegas 9. We tossed ours in favor of Corel, as nothing on Sony seemed to work and support/tech help was non-existant after a certain point. 
I would suggest that you check into the Corel site, they have a free trial and it does everything that Sony Vegas 9 promised to do but never did.


----------



## tw28st (Nov 22, 2009)

camstudio vegas
in camstudio choose microsoft video 1
video options 
microsoft video 1
configure ...set that at 85
quality at 80
key frames 33
capture frames 50
playback rate at 30
thats it 
i don't really care for the sound ...but it works fine in vegas 6 now.
codecs are most annoying time consuming AAAHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## tw28st (Nov 22, 2009)

tw28st said:


> camstudio vegas
> in camstudio choose microsoft video 1
> video options
> microsoft video 1
> ...


untick auto adjust sorry forgot that bit.


----------

